# Do Pigeons 'TWEET' ?



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Silly question time. I've come across this sick pigeon today and brought it home to give it some TLC. It is desperately thin but apart from that I can see no injuries.
This is a bit difficult to describe but when I picked it up, it made a sound that was more like a song bird, a definite 'tweet'/whistle sound, (hope that gives a clue).
It looks like a blue bar/feral in appearance but it has slightly feathery feet.

Is this a sound that pigeons make as I've never heard one sound like this, or is it a particular type of pigeon that does this?

It doesn't have a band but I'd guess it's not a wild bird judging by how docile it is when I pick it up.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Janet

Are you sure it isn't a noise its making when breathing - i.e., possible respiratory problem (yes, silly question from me, too)?

We have a pigeon in the aviary we called 'Tweety' and I believe it is because when she was a squeaker she actually did make quite a high almost tweeting sound. I expect Cynthia will recall exactly why that name stuck.

It does sound like you might have a squeaker there, anyway.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi John,

I don't think it was a breathing sound, it's so hard to describe. I put it in a cage to keep it separate, but in the shed where my others are, and even they looked puzzled when they heard it.

I'll see if it does it again tomorrow and try and describe it better.

Could be I've got a pigeon crossed with a Robin. 

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

amyable said:


> Could be I've got a pigeon crossed with a Robin.


Eeek! In that case, don't show it anything red 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

amyable said:


> Hi,
> 
> Silly question time. I've come across this sick pigeon today and brought it home to give it some TLC. It is desperately thin but apart from that I can see no injuries.
> This is a bit difficult to describe but when I picked it up, it made a sound that was more like a song bird, a definite 'tweet'/whistle sound, (hope that gives a clue).
> ...




Some sound more like a 'Tweet'...especiallyif ill...


The more 'docile' they are...the closer to death usually...oweing to illness or privation.


What are the poops like?


Do you know how to do a rehydration sequence?


Do you know how to bring a starving youngster off a fast and get nutrients into them AFTER they are re-hydrated?



These might be crucial here...


Phil
l v


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Phil, I've wormed it and given it ACV at present and let it settle in as it was late. 

Janet


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

amyable said:


> Phil, I've wormed it and given it ACV at present and let it settle in as it was late.
> 
> Janet




Hi Janet,



Is this a youngster then?


Fledgling-age?



Phil
l v


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It's not a fledgling, couldn't say how old, but fully grown.

I picked it up from the wildlife place where I volunteer, it had just been put in an aviary with other unreleasable Wood Pigeons and couple of ferals. Don't know how long it has been in, but when i saw how thin it was, decided to kidnap it and bring it home to try and build it up.

I'll go and check on it's poops now and report back.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, it's very perky this morning and poops look good.

It has no problem flying thank goodness, so wings ok. Hard to judge how well it can fly though as I can't let it out with the others in the shed as it needs to be quarantined. Just seems very light.
It just settles into my hand if I pick it up as if it's used to being handled. So a bit of a mystery one but I think it'll be ok with a good diet.

It's feathery feet are showing now, were a bit clogged up with muck yesterday. Sweet bird. 

Janet


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you have pictures of it?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Moonshadow,

I was going to take a picture today but my camera needed charging. Will take one tomorrw and post it.

She is subtley different to the ferals I have. Her head shape is different and of course she has these feathery feet. She must have been on the ground for a while I think, as her bottom end is a bit stained with poops and her legs are very dirty. Also she has lost some of her feet feathers.

Just couldn't get a 'tweet' out of her today!! 

Janet


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe she got out of someone's loft? No band I assume?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Unfortunately no band.

I don't know much about special breeds so I can't tell what she might be. It'll be interesting to see if anyone can see anything in her from a picture. That might help me as to what should happen to her once she's better. Don't want to set her free if she isn't designed to cope in the wild.

She certainly looks pleased to see the other birds even though she is confined to a cage at the moment. 

Keep an eye out for the picture tomorrow, I'd appreciate some ideas.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a bit rushed but these are the pictures I took of 'Feathers' today.

















Can anyone tell if she is a special breed from these or just a crazy mixed up feral?

Thanks Janet


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't tell you a breed, but yes she does look sick. I wonder what's up with her... Did you look down her throat? What color is it?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I did check her throat when I got her and it's clear. She is thin but I watched her today and she is eating like a horse, making up for lost time I think.

I've given her vitamins and some probiotics this afternoon. Not sure what else to look for.

Janet


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

Well with every thing you have done and how she behaves I say she should come around soon. Keep up the good loving work!


----------

